
Directed Edge driving recommendations in Microsoft’s MediaRoom CES demo - wheels
http://blog.directededge.com/2010/01/07/directed-edge-driving-recommendations-in-microsofts-mediaroom-ces-demo/
======
kyro
Congrats! That's great news. How'd that partnership come about? Did they
contact you, or the other way around?

------
mattmaroon
Mediaroom is surprisingly awesome. My in-laws have it via UVerse, as do much
of their family. A bunch of them were telling me over Christmas how easy they
found it to do things like share a photo slideshow across every room in the
house, etc.

------
maxklein
Well, I'll be damned. If you hit me with one more of these, I will be forced
to revise my opinion, which I absolutely hate to do.

------
therealazeem
Hey congrats scott. that is brilliant news

------
moeffju
Congratulations, Scott :)

